# Foster my cat for a few months



## Una Handley (Mar 15, 2018)

I am moving to Staffordshire in April and until my house is sold in Hertfordshire and I purchase a new home I am looking for someone to look after my cat
She 8 years old and a house cat because I have always lived near a main road
I cannot bear the thought of her being at a cattery for so long 
As there is only me at home she isn’t too keen on very active children 
Can anyone give me some advice please


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

Can you not take her with you? Some landlords do allow pets with a higher deposit.


----------



## Una Handley (Mar 15, 2018)

CuddleMonster said:


> Can you not take her with you? Some landlords do allow pets with a higher deposit.


No that isn't a option sadly


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

To be honest she would be far safer in a cattery that looks after cats well than boarding with a random stranger off the internet. If it is only for a couple of months she will be fine.

Choose a cattery that only caters for cats and has individual units for cats and a good hygiene process. I can't recommend any as I always use a pet sitter but members on here may be able to.


----------



## Abby Cox (Nov 21, 2017)

I think putting them in a cattery is fine but I can't recommend any as I always use a pet sitter whenever I travel without my cat. To make sure that they're fine, I always put name tags with my contact info on it in case of emergencies. Aside from it, I'm using a tracker to get me updated of my cat's location.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

kittih said:


> To be honest she would be far safer in a cattery that looks after cats well than boarding with a random stranger off the internet. If it is only for a couple of months she will be fine.
> 
> Choose a cattery that only caters for cats and has individual units for cats and a good hygiene process. I can't recommend any as I always use a pet sitter but members on here may be able to.


I don't know where you are going in Staffordshire OP but I can recommend The Cat's Whiskers in Grindley. It's between Stafford and Uttoxeter.


----------



## Abby Cox (Nov 21, 2017)

MilleD said:


> I don't know where you are going in Staffordshire OP but I can recommend The Cat's Whiskers in Grindley. It's between Stafford and Uttoxeter.


Thanks for the tip. I'll be considering your suggestion.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Abby Cox said:


> Thanks for the tip. I'll be considering your suggestion.


Quite a trek from California though I should imagine


----------



## Jackie Lee (Apr 16, 2018)

Abby Cox said:


> I think putting them in a cattery is fine but I can't recommend any as I always use a pet sitter whenever I travel without my cat. To make sure that they're fine, I always put name tags with my contact info on it in case of emergencies. Aside from it, I'm using a tracker to get me updated of my cat's location.


I'm doing this too! Putting them in a cattery is not so fine as we always think it's better for them to be in their own home.


----------



## Abby Cox (Nov 21, 2017)

Jackie Lee said:


> I'm doing this too! Putting them in a cattery is not so fine as we always think it's better for them to be in their own home.


Yes I think so too. What tracker do you use for your dog?


----------



## Jackie Lee (Apr 16, 2018)

Abby Cox said:


> Yes I think so too. What tracker do you use for your dog?


I'm using "tile" tracker before but i was disappointed coz it doesn't work as what i've expected. Try to check Trackimo.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Jackie Lee said:


> Putting them in a cattery is not so fine as we always think it's better for them to be in their own home.


I don't disagree that home may well be best but with respect to the OPs request a cattery is far safer than asking random unknown people on the internet to cat sit for the duration.


----------



## Abby Cox (Nov 21, 2017)

Jackie Lee said:


> I'm using "tile" tracker before but i was disappointed coz it doesn't work as what i've expected. Try to check Trackimo.


I've checked it already and it seems reliable and easy to use. It's also quite affordable. Probably the best option for me.Thanks!


----------



## Jackie Lee (Apr 16, 2018)

W


kittih said:


> I don't disagree that home may well be best but with respect to the OPs request a cattery is far safer than asking random unknown people on the internet to cat sit for the duration.


Well we have our own opinions kittih. You're right also and I won't object to your statement.


----------



## Abby Cox (Nov 21, 2017)

Jackie Lee said:


> W
> 
> Well we have our own opinions kittih. You're right also and I won't object to your statement.


Haha. I think it's already up to the owner's decision. If she thinks that it's the best for her/ his pet then why not?


----------



## Jackie Lee (Apr 16, 2018)

Abby Cox said:


> Haha. I think it's already up to the owner's decision. If she thinks that it's the best for her/ his pet then why not?


 Very well said Abby! It's up to owner's decision.


----------

